# Another New Project, Moved Over to the Dark Side!



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Kinda' been looking for one of these for a while, this one showed up on CL just before my hernia surgery. With lifting restrictions & waiting on my new trailer, I didn't pursue it til last week. 250 mile round trip to pick up what was advertised as a 1958 Cub Lo-Boy:  

I'ts not as good as it looks at a distance, but a very sound little tractor, rattle can refurb!







The seller had torched the seat frame & welded on an old Ferguson pan seat, so I cut that off yesterday & repaired the frame, new cushions are on order. One front tire is leaking around the stem, so he glued it, that'll get fixed next! Serial number plate was painted over, got it scraped enough to read the number; "1961 model", which is fine with me, just glad the plate was still there!

Have taken it for a few spins around the yard:  Nice, quiet running little tractor, mostly cosmetic problems, but does drip at the front seal.

It is to be restored & used for shows & around the yard.


Any suggestions on cleaning paint off the serial number tag without destroying the original printing?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Removal of the old paint will remove the black metal dye.

Blank restoration plates are available from several sources, then you stamp your original number in that plate. Steiner Tractor is one that comes to mind. Collectors do not like them, but for display purposes they are fine.

On restorations for display tractors I remove the old plate and take it to a trophy shop that will etch a new script that matches the old one perfectly, and they even engrave numbers to match. I include the old plate with the tractor, but some are pretty beat, so just get put between two sheets of Plexiglas and stored for posterity.

Collectors generally want the original plate untouched, so it gets carefully masked to preserve original rivets, any old over painting, and all other marks a veteran tractor acquires over the decades. It is part of the providence.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice... new trailer going to get work out hauling PK,JD,IH to the farm and events.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I use gasket/paint remover from the parts store.. spray it on>wipe it off.
Injection pump nplates might be different than the one you have, but it works GREAT on those w/ no damage..
REAL NICE FIND.. Congrats..


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished welding up the seat frame this morning, painted it, the step & the drawbar that came today:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A man on a mission! Looks good grnspot110!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Took the mower mounting brackets off Cubby this morning, while I was under it, I noticed the exhaust pipe & muffler need replaced, so they're on order. Then changed to oil & filter, pretty bad! Filter can drain was completely blocked, had to dig it out with a screwdriver & rod. It'll need changed again after I've run it some!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Took off the "junkyard special" alternator this morning, had to cut some of the welds where the knot-head welded to a bolt that held the original regulator plate:









I have a new "mini" alternator on order!

Put on the new exhaust pipe & muffler:









Air cleaner is now on:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking good grnspot110! That sure looks like a dandy tractor. 
I hear that summer is coming to our neck of the woods tomorrow and hope to get to work on some of my gear.


----------

